# DIRECTV App for iPad version 2.6.5



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Available now: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-app-for-ipad/id421547368?mt=8

"Video update"


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This appears to have corrected the 'Live Streaming' problem of yesterday.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> This appears to have corrected the 'Live Streaming' problem of yesterday.


Yep, it fixed it for me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a folder of two episodes of a program that are transcoded and show up as ready to download and appear to download to DAFI. Only one shows up in the 'On iPad' section but in the playlist both show with the green arrow and both play.

I've deleted both on the iPad and re-downloaded both - in different orders, but the same one only shows up in 'On iPad'.

I know that both have downloaded correctly before.

Edit: They both downloaded to the PC client but individual, not in a folder. Only one in the iPad DAFI client.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For the entire preseason, Carolina Panthers games have been absent from SPORTS / NFL and even 'My Teams'.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

We are on 3.0.2 now could we get that pinned here and this version can settle down the stack as it ages?

Don "just wonderin" Bolton


----------

